# Hairdresser for Wedding Party Required



## Agnes W (Mar 10, 2009)

My neice is getting married in Paphos on the 10th June 2009 and the wedding party need a good hairdresser to do all the womens hair maybe around 7 or 8. Does anyone know a good mobile hairdresser who could do that. Also where are the flower shops in Paphos so the men can get flowers for their button holes. Thanks a lot, Agnes


----------



## Mark1963 (Feb 27, 2009)

Agnes W said:


> Hello, I am new to this, we have a place in Mandria and go out whenever we can and hopefully we will retire early and move out full time. My neice is getting married in Paphos on the 10th June 2009 and the wedding party need a good hairdresser to do all the womens hair maybe around 7 or 8. Does anyone know a good mobile hairdresser who could do that. Also where are the flower shops in Paphos so the men can get flowers for their button holes. Thanks a lot, Agnes


Hi Agnes

Have sent you PM.

Thanks


----------



## Agnes W (Mar 10, 2009)

*Unsure what to do? What is PM?*



Mark1963 said:


> Hi Agnes
> 
> Have sent you PM.
> 
> Thanks


Not sure what i am doing with this, sorry it's my first time in this sort of thing.

Agnes


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Agnes W said:


> Not sure what i am doing with this, sorry it's my first time in this sort of thing.
> 
> Agnes


Hi Agnes,
As you havn't yet got enough posts to send or receive a pm(private message) Mark has probably sent you a visitor message.
If you look at the top right corner of your page you will probably see under your name something which says unapproved visitor message.
Just click on that.

Veronica


----------



## Agnes W (Mar 10, 2009)

*Hi*

Hi Mark

I have noted your phone number and I will speak to my neice as well, does your sister have an e-mail address I could maybe contact her direct. Will be in touch soon.
Thanks again

Agnes


----------



## Agnes W (Mar 10, 2009)

*Hairdresser*



Agnes W said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> I have spoken to my neice and she is interested in getting in touch with your sister, we arrive on the 30th May but the wedding party don't arrive until the 3rd June and the wedding is on the 10th June at Riu Cyprus Maris (spelling maybe wrong). If your sister is still interested I could give her my neice's e-mail address and she could contact her by herself to see what they require getting done and prices etc.
> Regards
> Agnes


----------



## Mark1963 (Feb 27, 2009)

Agnes W said:


> Agnes W said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mark
> ...


----------



## Agnes W (Mar 10, 2009)

*Hairdresser*

Hi Mark

There is no number for Lisa it just says snip, will I keep a note of your number and get my neice to call you when she gets to Cyprus. Thanks for trying to help us out.

Agnes



Mark1963 said:


> Agnes W said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Agnes
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Agnes W said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> There is no number for Lisa it just says snip, will I keep a note of your number and get my neice to call you when she gets to Cyprus. Thanks for trying to help us out.
> 
> ...


----------

